# Pennsy E8As in Washington



## Tracktwentynine (Dec 9, 2010)

A friend of mine who commutes on MARC's Penn Line reported this morning seeing a tuscan red (he described it as "brown") Pennsylvania Railroad locomotive at the Ivy City rail yard, used by Amtrak. This is just north of Washington's Union Station. I sent him some pictures to compare and I based on that, I think it's one of the 2 E8A's owned by Juniata Terminal Company, which is outside Philadelphia.

I know that in the past Juniata has hauled trains of private passenger cars on the NEC. Is that the reason the locomotive is in DC? If so, anyone know details about when it might be running?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2010)

That's awesome - the only other time I've seen them on DC was for the 100 year celebration at WAS.

I'll have to tell my wife to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

They will be used on Sat for a special train to the Army Navy game in Philadelphia


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2010)

Duh, that makes perfect sense.

*GO NAVY! BEAT ARMY!*


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 9, 2010)

The owner of Juanita, a Mr. Bennett, whose first name escapes me at the moment, runs a special train to the Army-Navy game for servicemen and veterans wounded in the line of duty.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Dec 9, 2010)

Guest said:


> They will be used on Sat for a special train to the Army Navy game in Philadelphia


Any idea when the train will leave WAS?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 9, 2010)

Tracktwentynine said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > They will be used on Sat for a special train to the Army Navy game in Philadelphia
> ...


Just as soon as all the passengers are on board and they have a clear signal from K tower. :lol:

Sorry, I couldn't resit.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 9, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> The owner of Juanita, a Mr. Bennett, whose first name escapes me at the moment, runs a special train to the Army-Navy game for servicemen and veterans wounded in the line of duty.


Actually, Bennett is his first name. The owner of the Juniata Terminal and the E8's is Bennett Levin. Mr. Levin is also the owner of iconic car, PRR 120, the former President's car of the Pennsylvania Railroad. Beside that, he is also a really nice guy!


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 9, 2010)

Tracktwentynine said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > They will be used on Sat for a special train to the Army Navy game in Philadelphia
> ...


Due to leave WAS at 9am. Arrive at in South Philly at 11AM. Bennett is a great guy! I've been in 120 with him once and he has a very dry sense of humor.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Dec 10, 2010)

Acela150 said:


> Due to leave WAS at 9am. Arrive at in South Philly at 11AM. Bennett is a great guy! I've been in 120 with him once and he has a very dry sense of humor.


Thanks!


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 11, 2010)

The train is typically called the Liberty Limited.


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 11, 2010)

John just posted video of this year's special about an hour ago


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Interesting, the consist for both years were very similar.

ALOHA


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> Mr. Levin is also the owner of iconic car, *PRR 120*, the former President's car of the Pennsylvania Railroad. Beside that, he is also *a really nice guy*!


So he must be *twice* as nice as you, right *PRR 60*?


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> So he must be *twice* as nice as you, right *PRR 60*?


Easily!! :lol:


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info about the train, all. I was able to see it thanks to you! There were 5 or 6 of us on the MARC platforms at Seabrook, Maryland when the Liberty came through. She was a bit later than we expected. But it was well worth the wait.

Here's my favorite shot from Saturday.






(link to photo) (link to set)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice photos and videos. Apparently this Bennett Levin guy charters rides to the public from time to time at around $5,000 per person. Those are some very well maintained locomotives from the looks of it, and I'm sure they're expensive to repair and insure but that kind of money could fly you all the way around the world. Twice. I might pay that much for a full-length ride in the locomotive though.


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 13, 2010)

Great shot 29! The E-8's are really something to ride behind. I had the pleasure of riding behind them back in 03 on a NRHS fan trip associated with their convention in Baltimore. I'll never forget (and have never really been able to find a good shot of this) on the southbound trip, we were coming off the NS Harrisburg line at Perryville and on to the NEC, as the last car cleared the switch on to the main our Engineer dropped us from Notch 2 to 8, and there was some billowing black smoke that rolled out of those E-8's as we were crossing the Susquehanna. Anyone who was shooting the train from Havre de Grace should've been able to get a great shot if they had a good lens.


----------

